# What was your school/college/university day like?



## Terry. T. (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, for me... the school boiler "blew up". It's being fixed on Wednesday. :scared:


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 3, 2008)

Your school blew up? No, child. No.

Anyway, mine was pretty good. No homework is a bonus.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 3, 2008)

I had an hour-long seminar (Social Anthropology) at 10, which was pretty good, I came back and slept till 3, then I had a lecture (Sociology) followed by a slightly boring seminar (Social Policy) and now I'm putting the finishing touches to an essay due tomorrow. 

It's all good :D


----------



## S.K (Nov 3, 2008)

Tiring! moved down a set in P.E, no big deal. Tech, falling behind even more, I've failed in all B-Subjects, thats what we call lessons like P.E, Tech, Music and Geography 

C-Subjects, i'm good at : R.E, Physical Fitness, Focus, Innotive Learning.

Its the A-Subjects I excel in : Literacy, Maths, Science


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 3, 2008)

Had to do rowing in P.E.

I'm so terrible at it >_>


----------



## S.K (Nov 3, 2008)

You're lucky, we can't do stuff like rowing, I get to do it a lot through scouts, i love it!


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 3, 2008)

No school today or tomorrow! P-T conference today, election tomorrow, and then school Wednesday. Hopefully I'll be able to finish Pom Poko in Jap. class on Thursday.



> Your school blew up? No, child. No.


He said boiler. _School Boiler._


----------



## Flora (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome. Simply awesome.

My friend Kristina and one of the girls in Bio had a weird argument about Trey Cyrus, of all things. o.o


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 3, 2008)

Desprite my 3rd best friend's house is darker, and he's not back on Thursday, when we get a new boiler in school, he's dead. Or is he.?


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 3, 2008)

o.o

Got a Philosophy trip to London tomorrow ^_^ w00t!


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2008)

Not terrible. Half term was getting boring anyway, so it wasn't all that bad. However, the early mornings will NEVER be OK >______<


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm just laying back, and with no school till Thursday, it's time to get some sun (btw, it's 20 degrees tomorrow in Lancashire (where I live).


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 3, 2008)

Woah, you're lucky I live in happy ol' Essex, seriously don't listen to half of the things said about Essex, I love it here.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> Got a Philosophy trip to London tomorrow ^_^ w00t!


On which you will resist the urge to run away and go shopping and focus on the educational aspects of the trip. *Won't you.* XD


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 3, 2008)

DarkArmour said:


> Woah, you're lucky I live in happy ol' Essex, seriously don't listen to half of the things said about Essex, I love it here.


I'll tell you my city (as close as I can get) Preston, in Lancashire, not near Weymouth. SoI have nothing to do until Thursday.


----------



## Flora (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay so they're rating our play upstairs.

One of the reviews was so retarded that the only thing you could get out of it was that it took place on a boat in the '30s. (Oh, Mike, that's what I was talking about with the 'hot pants' thing.)


----------



## eevee_em (Nov 3, 2008)

The city fire dept. gave us surprise fire drill, witch lead to some good things and a bad thing:

Good thing: Nobody panicked, witch was unexpected(I think some people figered out it was a drill)

Bad thing: Short version: The scedual was messed up. 
Long version: The drill took place during 4th period, witch they then had to extend so the 9th and 12th graders could finish lunch, and they couldn't shorten 5th period because that's when the 10th and 11th graders eat, so they had to shorten 6th peroid. 

Good thing: 6th period is when I have OGT(Ohio Graduation Test) Math


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 3, 2008)

We had 3 fire drills in 1 week the last week of term.

And I did a Year 8 math test! 10/10!


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 3, 2008)

Someone in my school keeps on pulling the fire alarm :(
Most of them have gotten suspended, but some idiots keep doing it.

Once we had seven in two weeks :(


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> (Oh, Mike, that's what I was talking about with the 'hot pants' thing.)


I'm still upset you're not giving out hot pants.

XD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 3, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> election tomorrow,


You guys don't have school on election day? Or when there's a parent-teacher conference?
Lucky.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 3, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> You guys don't have school on election day?


Slovenia cunningly schedules all elections for a Sunday. :( Otherwise we might. Although I guess this helps with people who work weekdays, which tends to be most of them.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 3, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> You guys don't have school on election day? Or when there's a parent-teacher conference?
> Lucky.


That's why I'm rejoicing the fact that we have only two days in school.
83


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't have school tomorrow, either.

...of course, that might just be because I don't have class on Tuesdays anyway.

Midterms started, had an English test that had a lot of spelling/grammatical errors on it. Look, Teach, I know you were about to rush off to Cameroon for a conference, but you're an English teacher and um the stuff you hand your students kind of shouldn't look like that. :/


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 3, 2008)

It was fairly uneventful. I had history first at 11:45 so I went in for that, I then had lunch and found that my biology and French lessons were cancelled so I hung out in the library for a while.

Then I went to chemistry and found out that my teacher was sacked. I was so happy because he was _terrible_. Like, really, really bad. Now we have the good teacher.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 3, 2008)

Uneventful, except for when I told my friend I thought a girl a few years older than me was pretty, and my friend proceeded to tell her that, which was actually kind of funny.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 3, 2008)

It was ok. Chemistry and biology. Nearly fell asleep in chemistry, and my bio teacher likes my new hat. Not much else really.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 4, 2008)

Boiler still not fixed. (Yes, I'm posting in GB school time)


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Nov 5, 2008)

I ate 100% cocoa Lindt chocolate at the assembly 3rd period coz the Year 8 co-ordinater made it sound nice. REVOLTING! I could still taste it 5th period in Art, which is at the end of the day. People kept asking if it tasted nice.

Then when i said this freak guy had no balls he kept looking in his pants, then trying to show me, then he grabbed my leg and almost killed me. 

But i got cake cos it was my Frenemy's b-day! ^.^ 

But apart from that, nothing much.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 5, 2008)

We read a short story about someone running for his life through town. He knocked over expensive perfumes and almost jumped in the river. Once he got back to his office, it turned out he was playing a game of touch.

The teachers are STILL dumping all of the coursework on us at the same time. :(


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh joy, I got out early do to some virus thats going around in my family. I bet I'll get out tomorrow too, which would suck since I really want to watch Pom Poko.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 6, 2008)

I was woken by the fire alarm at about 9ish, but then went back to sleep until about 2. I went on the internet and read political blogs for a few hours. I had dinner (a can of beans) and then went out to watch fireworks with my friends. We all came back to mine and we watched a few episodes of Pushing Daisies.

...I love having no lessons on Wednesdays XD


----------



## shiny jiggly (Nov 6, 2008)

Today for me was pretty normal. We had a fire drill (still not sure if it was a drill or someone pulling the thing) during 2nd period and I got to eat skittles with chopsticks in Japanese class. Picking up skittles with chopsticks is really hard. We were practicing food related conversations and stuff for the quarter-final that is coming up some time this week. We also got to keep the chopsticks because they were the disposable kind! The rest of the day was long, kinda boring, and somewhat uneventful.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 6, 2008)

Welsh: Read a short story about a really fat person who hugged his frail mother so much that she died and we wanted to eat her afterward.
I.T.: Seriously. The school's computer system and website are so much worse that I thought. On the login screen, you can simply right click on the username or password field and click undo to get into the last person's account. The school website doesn't work in Firefox, and if you go on it internet explorer and click 'log in' sometimes instead of taking you to the username/password screen, it takes you straight to the page after that logged in as some random person. This doesn't actually do anything; if you click on e-mail, you can't send people e-mails as that person, it says that you haven't logged in yet. The worst you can do is see that person's timetable. BUT. There is this small bit at the bottom of the page for putting notes (nobody ever uses it, we just all keep it blank), and everyone can see the notes of whatever person it's showing at the moment. If, you happen to be this person (like I was today), you can change what it says in EVERYONE'S notes. I couldn't think of anything good enough to put there though. I put things like 'back to work!', 'Rhys Jones is an Ewok' and 'Theo fancies Nia' but none of them were fun enough. I'm uncreative. :(
French: Boring...
Physics: They keep telling us that there's hardly any time left before the mocks, so we have to rush. Yet they give us thirty questions on work we did last year to do.
Latin: Practicing for the mocks, I'm going to fail  :(


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 6, 2008)

Errr... we had Focus, today, hated it. mucked around with Brandon for the whole lesson, I'm a bad person.

Maths was one of the most bullshitty lessons yet. first period.

Alice was badly flirting with me, snuggling up to me... we're not even dating.
she snogged me on the way out. 
Meh...


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 6, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> He said boiler. _School Boiler._


He edited that in.

Anyway, today was pretty easy and boring. Reading To Kill A Mockingbird over and over again gets pretty irritating after a while.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 6, 2008)

My extension period helping out a year 8 History class is getting more and more pointless. The teacher seems to be struggling for things to make me do in the lesson. Today, all I did was hand out sheets, and once he even told a kid to ask me how to spell "Britain". =/ (They worked it out themselves before they got a chance however.)


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 6, 2008)

So yeah, just as I thought no Pom Poko for me. There might be room for the dvd on my christmas list...

Other things:
- Broke my DS's screen, which prompted me to add the Crimson DS Lite to my christmas list. It still works, but there is an annoying black spot near the top and a few cracks running down the front.

- My brother lost a game of Sorry! to my mom and I, so he was pretty ticked. You wouldn't like him when he's angry. Its almost like he is part Hulk sometimes!

At least I didn't feel too sick today, but that means I'll have to go back tomorrow. I nearly had the whole week off.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 6, 2008)

Critical Thinking was depressing. 

Otherwise, my day was okay. ^_^


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 7, 2008)

Slept through my first lecture (I'm terrible D:), but my Sociology seminar was awesome; we got to discuss the election (in relation to the Englightenment, but we went off-topic a lot). Which was great fun. 

I also still don't think my Modern Culture seminar leader really knows what she's doing. She's sweet, though.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey guys! Do to my stomach feeling a little funny and my feeling exhausted I got to stay home again. I wish I could fall back asleep though.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 7, 2008)

Welsh: Really boring, reading more short stories.
Geography: Watching a video. What we learned was: Factories exist.
English: Romeo & Juliet
Maths: Once again we were doing stuff that we already know.
Chemistry: Teacher was late AGAIN. 

Way home:
I'm not making this up, but THERE WAS POO ON THE BUS.



Spoiler: Just in case you don't want to know



We were on our way home, and something _really_ smelled. Typically, everyone was blaming me (even though they've never had any proof ever that I've ever farted anywhere near then, which I haven't)
Anyway, someone moved a newspaper that was behind the back row of seats and...
there was a load of brown underneath.


----------



## Flora (Nov 7, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Way home:
> I'm not making this up, but THERE WAS POO ON THE BUS.
> 
> 
> ...


*dies of laughter*

It would have been okay if I didn't have a retarded last name.

I don't want to EVER hear the words "Dallas Cowboys" again.

Actually, one of the girls at my lunch table JUST learned my last name after three months. ^^


----------



## Alexi (Nov 14, 2008)

I got to play Stephen Pelzer in Psychology!!!

So, we just finished A Child Called It for Psych/English, and we put on a mock trial to prosecute the mother. I got to be the father, Stephen Pelzer, and we had a gloriously wonderful Jerry Springer-esque fight in the "court room." Ah, such a wonderful day.

And I finished my cancer project in sociology. :3


----------



## Darksong (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine was average, except the fire drill...

The fire drill was horrible. The horn was blasting in my ears all the time D:

We had to go outside at 2:01 (yes, I was watching the clock) and stand in the field-place-thingy for fifteen minutes.

I hope I don't have to do that for a while. I know they have to do it for the kindergarten kids and stuff, but all the loud noise hurts...


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 14, 2008)

Urgh...my head is really light and dizzy, my ears don't feel great and my stomach is acting weird too. Plus I've been coughing up flem and it has blood in it o.o

Glad I stayed home today.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 14, 2008)

Yesterday was really busy; I had five contact hours (more than the rest of the week put together) and a load of background reading to do. 

I accidentally slept through my only lecture of today, though, and my bestest friend in all the world's coming up from London to see me, so it should be good :D


----------



## Flora (Nov 14, 2008)

Today was ring Day for the juniors so we had twenty-two minute classes and got to see people from Mexico and Columbia and Japan and Texas dance.

Holy crap, the guys had tight pants.

Oh, and I didscovered there's a girl in my English class who's Polish.

The teacher asked her if she thought in Polish or English, and it made me think of Butterfree. ^^


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 14, 2008)

No school today.

On any other day other than today, and I would have been happy.
The school's reason for not being open today was 'no electricity' or something. (despite the fact that I could hear the bell ringing from outside (they said that that was emergency power)).

Why wasn't I happy?
Today being Children In Need day, we had to dress in fancy dress, so I was sad that I didn't get to show anyone except the people on my bus my costume.
The four houses had to dress up as either
1) Superheroes
2) Emergency Services
3) Cowboys & Indians
4) 60s
I had to dress up as a superhero (that's where I got the idea for that superpower thread tat I made). I dressed up as Luigi (no pictures, sorry), and said he was a super hero because he's a hero and one of the *Super* Mario brothers.
The 'annoying, weird' one on my bus had to dress up as an emergency serviceman, so he dressed up as a sailor and said he was a bomb disposal unit dressed as a sailor.
We walked home and he kept embarrassing me by asking random people on the street if I could use their phone, despite the fact that I didn't (not that walking down the street dressed as Luigi and a Sailor wasn't embarrassing in itself).

The worst part: I was home all day. The same day my dad turned off our internet connection.


----------



## S.K (Nov 14, 2008)

No school today, mentoring day, I skipped it and went to see Quantum of Solace. -WIN-


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 14, 2008)

Today was pretty eventful. In German, one of my friends brought in cake! :D For no reason! :D Everyone got a piece, then I gave him $1 for two more pieces.
In art, we're doing watercolor painting. So I'm painting, and these two kids were throwing around a bottle of paint. So then, it slipped out of one kid's hand, and it knocked over my water (onto me) and my pallet. Luckily though, I was wearing a navy-colored shirt, and not much of it got on me.
When I got home, I realized that I had forgotten my keys, so I rang the doorbell for my sister to answer it. No answer. I walked around for ten minutes, and then she came up, back from taking a walk. 
Also, I learned a nursery rhyme in German!
_Backe, backe, Kuchen,
Der bäcker hat gerufen,
Wer will guten Kuchen machen,
Der muss haben sieben..._
Then I forget the words.


----------



## S.K (Nov 14, 2008)

Lucas755 said:


> Today was pretty eventful. In German, one of my friends brought in cake! :D For no reason! :D Everyone got a piece, then I gave him $1 for two more pieces.


Cake? Yay! I want some cake... :I


----------



## Alexi (Nov 15, 2008)

Got my group for Showcase! Possibl topics may be: 
Pedophilia
Age-based paraphillia
Rape
Incest
Body Distortion Disorder

:3


----------



## ColorBlind (Nov 15, 2008)

My school day was alright.  I had two quizzes to do.  One was where I had to write an essay to answer it, the other was math.  I never liked math, particularly Geometry.  

Then at the end of the day, my science teacher gave us a really boring project due December 8th.  I hate projects.  I'm glad the county I live in now isn't centered around projects like in the county I use to live in.  It still puts a dent in me when I have to do one though.

On the plus side, I don't have any homework.  So I get to chill this weekend.  This is the second time it has happened this school year.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Nov 15, 2008)

Nov 14 2008:

*Early morning*: The first time I have ever went to go sing the fight song for my school. Basically a bunch of kids volunteer to sing it over the intercom on Friday mornings and we get candy. The rest of my friends were going to join me but they chickened out.

*History*: Me and my group presented our awesome Totalitarian state and called it Candyland. There is a big fat shark tank in the middle of the island and a group of swat team ninjas with German shepherds as the secret police. Yes we tried to make it as evil as possible while still productive. Also did the current events jeopardy like we always do on Friday.

*Japanese*: Learned how to say if something is easy or hard. Currently working on saying the names of school subjects. Pretty much normal.

*Lunch*: I accidentally left my lunch in History class and I had to go find the teacher to unlock the door for me to get my lunch. Otherwise, pretty normal.

*Health*: Changed seats! Took boring notes on the ways to stop pregnancy and stuff. We eventually got to some more interesting notes about the 5 stages of marriage.

*Drawing*: We got to clean the tables with shaving cream!...gel. After that, we got back to our awesome-sauce self-portraits. I really impressed myself with the shading techniques that I used. 
*
Slightly afterward*: I waited for my bus and followed my friend like a party member. He apparently was excited about some time, day, weather, season script thing for RPG Maker XP (or was that yesterday?). My bus finally appeared and I had to walk all the way to the beginning of the line up of buses. 
*THE END*.


----------



## Flora (Nov 16, 2008)

OKAY there was no school today but it was school related.

There was a memorial service in the school chapel and my sis and I sung for it.

It made me feel warm and fuzzy inside~


----------



## Ramsie (Nov 20, 2008)

Not bad, I guess.
*Band:* Really bad for me because I basically couldn't play my part after being sick for almost a week.
*Biology:*Actually semi-educational for once. Reviewed for test I am not ready for because I missed the last section.
*French II:* Not productive. Reviewed for quiz
*Psychology I: *Boring. Took a test to find out if we were OCD then read an article about it. Then did some bookwork on dissociative disorders.


----------



## Flora (Nov 20, 2008)

Freshman retreat.

It was fun.

I discovered that one of the other Music Majors has six siblings.  Holy cow.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't know how it happened. I have no homework.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 20, 2008)

Every single English lesson for about three years, one boy had been bugging the teacher for a free lesson, usually using excuses like "We could watch Mr. Bean, and still learn because he doesn't talk much, therefore my learning to communicate in ways without talking, we would be better at communicating _by_ talking."

Anyway, he wasn't here today.

Guess what.

Free lesson.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 20, 2008)

We had three GCSE Science exams today. They were easy, but I'm still a little tired. After the exams I had Drama, PE and Physics - in Physics our teacher said we were going to have a _nice, relaxing_ lesson of... revising for the _next_ science exams. Which we don't have until next year. And he didn't even tell us where the information on it was in the textbooks, because apparently finding it ourselves made it more 'interesting'.


----------



## Fredie (Nov 20, 2008)

I also had 3 GCSE Science exams. After that I had Electronics, but instead of doing it we were told to go to the Sports hall; then I found out that we had to pack away every table that had been used.... After that I had IT which was very boring, as usual. After I had Physics like Casty; there is no need for me to type it again...


----------



## Zeph (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, but we didn't actually _do_ the work. Most of it was spent laughing about these two completely crazy girls in our Science group, while Fredie just basically copied all the work off of me that he had missed.


----------



## CNiall (Nov 20, 2008)

Maths was more discussing calculus with the teacher than doing the work set; Latin involved doing nothing since the teacher was off. Aside from that, everything was perfectly normal. :|


----------



## S.K (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, my Geography test results were good and my science test was today.

Also the person i've been trying to ask out for ages has asked me today! Yay! I turned it down though, too early, don't wanna seem reckless.

I'll do it later


----------



## Darksong (Nov 20, 2008)

It was a half day for us!

*Band:* I play the flute, for those who don't already know. When we played a certain song, our teacher told us that out of the many years he had been teaching band, his students had only gotten int correct once or twice.
Now, the flutes have a strong rivalry with the brass section, and we were all murmuring about something.
Guess what?
When we played it, only the brass section made any mistakes at all. It was actually rather ironic, since the flutes weren't very confident. I like band because it's never really a normal day.
*Math, Snack and Social Studies* were normal. The last thing we did in the half-day, though, was the book fair at our school library. I didn't get anything, but my sister got a book about monsters.


----------



## Flora (Nov 20, 2008)

Health: WAHOO IT'S A HEALTHY FOOD PARTY~
Algebra: Er... yay linear equations?
Theology: We spent a lot of time discussing retreat and welcoming the millions of "Shadows" who were stalking our classmates today. ^^
Lunch: I ate.  The end.
English: I horribly fail at assimilating with the at least mediocre drawings of the rest of the class. o.o
Bio: Bio is just Bio.  Though we did do a random conga line~
World Civ: Greece~
Latin: Discussed quiz and laughed at my teacher for repeatedly saying, "Good-o" rather than "Righto."


----------



## Ramsie (Nov 21, 2008)

*AP World History:* We had a discussion on the piece we read on the sacred cow of India. Then we were assigned a project to write a song (or something else, but my group is doing a song) about one post-classical society. We are doing ours on Rock Band! It will be awesome.
*GATS English:* We did our presentations on epics. My group had the _Iliad_ and we did a rap. The other groups were far less creative.
*Personal Finance:* Caught up on my work and did more work on checking accounts, banks, and things like that.
*Algebra II:* Test today! Not very exciting, actually. It was over systems and linear programming.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 21, 2008)

Let's see:
Marking each other's abstracts - with these actually counting towards part of the module.
A lecture on Starfish and stuff with a less than interesting lecturer.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 21, 2008)

I had a Stats test.

I ended up with the square root of a negative number while working out the standard deviation of something, double-checked every bit of my working eight million times and couldn't find out where I'd gone wrong. It was annoying.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 21, 2008)

During Biology, we went to this little presentation about Japanese culture and stuff.

The coincidence is that my friend, who loves Japanese culture, stayed home to finish a project.

Ha.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 21, 2008)

We had a fancy dress day because we would've had it last week but school was closed.

I went as Luigi. A few people thought I was Mario, and a scary amount of people thought I was Hitler.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 21, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> We had a fancy dress day because we would've had it last week but school was closed.
> 
> I went as Luigi. A few people thought I was Mario, and a scary amount of people thought I was Hitler.


Maybe you should've splashed out on a larger mustache? XD


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 21, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Maybe you should've splashed out on a larger mustache? XD


How is about four inches not long enough?


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 21, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> How is about four inches not long enough?


Luigi has a rather big mustache. It's more Stalinesque than Hitlery. If it was mistaken for a Hitler, I assumed it was too small.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 21, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Luigi has a rather big mustache. It's more Stalinesque than Hitlery. If it was mistaken for a Hitler, I assumed it was too small.


Well I've lost it now so I can't take a picture to show you.


----------



## Ramsie (Nov 21, 2008)

My day went from not bad to pretty good to "Well, today sucked."
*Band:* Could play my part fairly well today. I also had my band test finally and I thought I did decent.
*Biology:* Sub today so we just watched a movie about animals. I got caught up on my work then occupied my time with various other things.
*French II pt.1* We had reading time, which is something my school does to promote a love of reading in 3rd hour. The people had brought in cake so we just ate cake until lunch
*Lunch:* I don't like lunch on this day because none of my friends have this lunch period so I just sit with people I know. However, the school paper came out today and in the article about the band there was a picture of my crush playing. :)
*French II pt.2* Quiz which was fairly easy. Then we just had time to finish our packets.
*Psychology I:* Turns out one of the girls in my Psychology class is borderline racist. Anyway, we did a chart about more mental illnesses then we watched an Oprah from the '90s about DID. After that someone threw candy into the classroom...
*Bus ride home:* Sucked beyond all belief. Not because of the traffic or the funeral procession. It's because the people on my bus are idiots.


----------



## ColorBlind (Nov 21, 2008)

Today was awesome for me.  The day went by really fast and I think I did a nice job on the two quizzes I had.  I really wanted the day to go fast so that I can finally start my Thanksgiving break.  Now I'm home.  Happy that I don't have any homework. ;>


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 21, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> in Physics our teacher said we were going to have a _nice, relaxing_ lesson of... revising for the _next_ science exams. Which we don't have until next year. And he didn't even tell us where the information on it was in the textbooks, because apparently finding it ourselves made it more 'interesting'.


Your Physics teacher sounds lazy.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 21, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Your Physics teacher sounds lazy.


Oh, yes. He is.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 22, 2008)

I had one lecture today and slept through it. I really need to stop doing that. >>


----------



## Flora (Nov 22, 2008)

Noooooooo stupid murderer people thanks to you our pig race was moved to Tuesday. D:


----------



## Ayame (Nov 24, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Noooooooo stupid murderer people thanks to you our pig race was moved to Tuesday. D:


Clarify?  Murderers?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 24, 2008)

^ Murderers? Sleeping through lectures?

Anyway, my day:
A vaguely interesting lecture on sea urchins and such.
Two hours of growth in farm animals
How to write a better essay


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 25, 2008)

Tomorrow is going to be Friday at my school.

The annoying thing is that my timetable for Wednesdays and Fridays are practically the same, so I'm not missing any bad lessons.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 25, 2008)

Cutting open and drawing a snail (it was dead already)
Then a lecture on various random animals, some of which would be interesting if the lecturer had spent more than 2 minutes on them.
Then a meeting about [CLASSIFIED]


----------



## Flora (Nov 25, 2008)

Ayame said:


> Clarify?  Murderers?


I live near Philly and some idiot killed a police officer.

So they had his funeral on the day of our pig race's scheduled date.

SPEAKING OF THAT:

We had it today.  Our pig was the Joker.  Now I have a shirt that says "Why so serious?" on the back. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 26, 2008)

Me and my friend decided we should get a Sixth Form Block Hamster.

His name shall be SnazzMoose.

Sadly, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Aww, shame :(

I had no lectures or seminars today, but I've been hastily writing an essay that's due at 4pm tomorrow entitled _"Compare and contrast the ‘idealist’ approach to culture associated with the writings of Matthew Arnold and F.R. Leavis with the materialist approaches adopted by writers linked to the emergence of ‘British cultural studies’."._ I'm mostly done, but damn, why did Marx have to write so many damn books?


----------



## Flora (Nov 26, 2008)

Bus was stupid and never came.

Also:

Liturgy + 1:00 dismissal = 21 minute periods. :D


----------

